# TKD Books



## MikeMartial (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm looking for any good books on Tae Kwon Do history (Or general Korean martial arts history) or any biographys on major Tae Kwon do figures.


----------



## Miles (Dec 13, 2004)

Mike,

The best and most accurate history is a book written by two Korean grandmasters which has been translated into English and is available on the internet.  It is entitled/translated, "The Modern History of Taekwondo."  It can be found at www.martialartsresource.com.

Good Luck!

Miles


----------



## Zepp (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree.  That's the most thorough source I've found.


----------



## MikeMartial (Dec 14, 2004)

Awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## bignick (Dec 14, 2004)

hey thanks for that link


----------



## Andy Cap (Apr 3, 2005)

Great linikie!!


----------

